# "Discover Brazil"



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Brazil*










*Brazil Listeni/brəˈzɪl/ (Portuguese: Brasil, IPA: [bɾaˈziw][8]), officially the Federative Republic of Brazil[9][10] (Portuguese: República Federativa do Brasil, About this sound listen (help·info)), is the largest country in South America and in the Latin America region. It is the world's fifth largest country, both by geographical area and by population with over 193 million people.[4][11] It is the largest Lusophone country in the world, and the only one in the Americas.[11]

Bounded by the Atlantic Ocean on the east, Brazil has a coastline of 7,491 km (4,655 mi).[11] It is bordered on the north by Venezuela, Guyana, Suriname and the French overseas region of French Guiana; on the northwest by Colombia; on the west by Bolivia and Peru; on the southwest by Argentina and Paraguay and on the south by Uruguay. Numerous archipelagos form part of Brazilian territory, such as Fernando de Noronha, Rocas Atoll, Saint Peter and Paul Rocks, and Trindade and Martim Vaz.[11] It borders all other South American countries except Ecuador and Chile.

Brazil was a colony of Portugal from the landing of Pedro Álvares Cabral in 1500 until 1815, when it was elevated to the rank of kingdom and the United Kingdom of Portugal, Brazil and the Algarves was formed. The colonial bond was in fact broken in 1808, when the capital of the Portuguese colonial empire was transferred from Lisbon to Rio de Janeiro, after Napoleon invaded Portugal.[12] Independence was achieved in 1822 with the formation of the Empire of Brazil, a unitary state governed under a constitutional monarchy and a parliamentary system. The country became a presidential republic in 1889, when a military coup d'état proclaimed the Republic, although the bicameral legislature, now called Congress, dates back to the ratification of the first constitution in 1824.[12] Its current Constitution, formulated in 1988, defines Brazil as a federal republic.[13] The Federation is formed by the union of the Federal District, the 26 States, and the 5,564 Municipalities.[13][14]

The Brazilian economy is the world's sixth largest by nominal GDP and the seventh largest by purchasing power parity (as of 2011).[15][16] Brazil is one of the world's fastest growing major economies. Economic reforms have given the country new international recognition.[17] Brazil is a founding member of the United Nations, the G20, CPLP, Latin Union, the Organization of Ibero-American States, the Organization of American States, Mercosul and the Union of South American Nations, and is one of the BRIC countries. Brazil is also one of the 17 megadiverse countries, home to diverse wildlife, natural environments, and extensive natural resources in a variety of protected habitats.*​


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

edit


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Olinda , Pernambuco*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/334817_10151140051945388_376454217_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Santo Antonio Fortress*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/134199_10151100416165388_389217779_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Minas Gerais*


Santuário do Senhor Bom Jesus do Matozinhos por Visit Brasil, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Sao Joao del Rei - Minas Gerais - Brasil por Visit Brasil, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Búzios*


Búzios por Visit Brasil, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*São Luís*


Catedral de São Luís por Visit Brasil, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Fernando de Noronha , Pernambuco*


Porcos Bay I, Fernando de Noronha (Pernambuco) por Visit Brasil, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Mato Grosso*


Chapada dos Guimarães National Park IV, Chapada dos Guimarães (Mato Grosso por Visit Brasil, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Manaus*


Manaus, Amazonas. por Visit Brasil, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Ceará*


Lagoinha Beach IV, Paraipaba (Ceará) por Visit Brasil, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Bahia*


Praia do Forte II, Bahia por Visit Brasil, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Alagoas*


Barreiras I, Alagoas por Visit Brasil, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Ouro Preto*


Ouro Preto, Minas Gerais por Visit Brasil, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Urubici*


Pedra Furada e Neblina #3 / "Stone with a Hole" and Fog #3 por k.jessen, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*São Bento do Sul*


Igreja de São Bento do Sul por aleszev, en Flickr


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Great thread, great Brazil :applause:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Itapema*


Itapema/SC por Alessandra.A., en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks 



Cbr Domes said:


> Great thread, great Brazil :applause:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

edit


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Diamantina*










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2668/3798708515_923433e3db_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Fortaleza , Brazil*










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2536/4042057149_93a4c44841_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Natal*










http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6143/5941451402_5ec8e1e89c_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Jericoacoara*










http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6130/5994941478_d00dec4968_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*São Paulo*










http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6193/6126883699_626e6aea38_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*João Pessoa*










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6099/6349393298_6c8cb1d864_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Fernando de Noronha Island*


Fernando de Noronha por Valdemir Cunha, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Guarapari*










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6237/6852553838_f6662f5e83_b.jpg


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Very nice thread! Thanks for all these amazing pics!

By the way, have you ever been in Brazil?


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

only in cumbuco and fortaleza


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

italiano_pellicano said:


> only in cumbuco and fortaleza


Nice!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

splendid photos from Brazil...:cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*RIO a metropolis of 12 million people between the mountain and the sea*


Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr​[/CENTER


Cauê said:


> *COPACABANA*
> 
> 
> Copacabana - Foto: Ricardo Zerrenner|Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr
> ...





Cauê said:


> Copacabana Beach[/SIZE][/B]
> 
> 
> Copacabana, Rio de Janeiro por CM Ortega, no Flickr
> ...


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

edit


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sao Paolo*


Theatro Municipal por Eli K Hayasaka, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sao Paolo*


proimage100+F601 por MagooFilm35mm, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sao Paolo*


proimage100+F601 por MagooFilm35mm, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sao Paolo*


proimage100+F601 por MagooFilm35mm, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sao Paolo*


Redbull Manny Mania 2012 - São Paulo por B. Santos., en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing Brazil, thanks for the fabulous photos YF. :cheers:


----------



## mubarak (Aug 2, 2006)

nice


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Brazil Waterfall by @Doug88888, on Flickr

Brazil Rainbow by @Doug88888, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Rio de Janeiro, June 6th 2013 by Doug Mota, on Flickr


IMG_8236 by Rio IFDS, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8726 by Rio IFDS, on Flickr


Leblon and Ipanema by Rio IFDS, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Iguaçu é uma beleza. :cheers:


----------

